# Substrate



## Fishoutofwater (Aug 15, 2012)

I found at my local pool supply store Aquaquartz #20 grade .45-.55mm Silica Sand. Would this be a good substrate for Victorians and for my FX5 filter? Don't want it being cloudy but also don't want it cutting the insides of their mouths too. Thanks.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

That sounds perfect.


----------

